# Wachovia-Bowater leases



## yellowhammer (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone have the web address for the leases on property that Wachovia acquired from Bowater?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 9, 2006)

try www.northgeorgiahunting.com


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 9, 2006)

but the site has been down since thursday or friday.


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 9, 2006)

we had  a lease through them but it sold 2 years ago. 
seems they were in Tallahassee,the ones we dealt with.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 9, 2006)

I lease through that website and was told that my land used to be Bowater land until wachovia bought it, now this outfit manages the leasing, but I think wachovia still owns it and bowater still has the timber rights.


----------



## yellowhammer (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.Anybody have any feedback on these leases,good or bad?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 10, 2006)

they've got their good points and bad.  It's setup now where you are guarranteed your lease for at least 2 years (as long as they don't envoke their cancellation clause).  They don't allow camping or guests but their prices are reasonable (for the most part any way).....of coures I'm going to say I like mine, I took the biggest deer i've ever killed there this past year.


----------



## todd (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the minimum bid or a reasonable bid if there is no minimum.  I'm looking at some of the smaller tracts and don't have a clue what to bid.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 11, 2006)

todd said:
			
		

> What is the minimum bid or a reasonable bid if there is no minimum.  I'm looking at some of the smaller tracts and don't have a clue what to bid.



it depends on where it is and how popular a piece of property it is.  I'm in on 3 different pieces of property and when you break it down per acre, we're paying between $6-$10/per acre.  Our lowest price piece of property, we just put in a low bid to see how cheap we could get it, the other 2, we paid the price they told us would guarrantee that we got it for the next two years.  But if you've never leased with them before, you don't have that option.  In Floyd or Bartow countied, I would bid between $8.50-$10.00 per acre, but if there are not other bids,  on the piece you are wanting, then bid low and see what happens.


----------

